

Tim Ferriss video from RailsConf 09 - zacharypinter
http://blip.tv/file/2086222

======
callmeed
This is one of the sessions I skipped at RailsConf ... you should see the
twitter feedback (rough)

<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=Ferris+%23railsconf>

~~~
mhartl
And that's tame compared to the live IRC channel at the time, which was just
brutal.

I think it's unfortunate; I understand that Tim Ferriss's style rubs some
people the wrong way, but he's got a lot of good things to say. And even if
you detest his substance or his style, there's no need for such mean-spirited
vitriol.

